# One year with pump



## heasandford (Nov 28, 2014)

I recently went for my first full year's appointment with the consultant after getting the pump, an Accuchek Combo with remote meter. I have also had nearly 4 weeks with a Libre sensor.
So I thought I'd report back on the year!

Change in average HbA1c 
2013 - 7.1
2014 - 6.9

Change in time in target (4-10)
2013 - 62.3%
2014 - 66.1%

Change in number of hypos
2013 - 3.7%
2014 - 2.1%

Change in variation in results (Standard Deviation, SD)
2013 - 3.7
2014 - 3.5

Now these results may seem small, but I had already improved things dramatically compared to the time before I was on this forum! 

I love the pump - 
I am surprised how much I love not having to inject - I didn't think I had a problem before, but it makes small adjustments so much more possible.

I love the remote meter being able to 'speak' to the pump and do it all without touching anything - people think I am using my phone

I am now used to selecting all new clothes to suit the pump! I wore a dress for a couple of weddings which needed me to wear the pump attached to my leg, not something I want to do all the time.

I do still have some technical issues - eg several occasions of incredibly high BG readings with no occlusion (blockage) warning, and not when I recently changed a cannula or after 48 hours ie no pattern. I think I have put it down to bubbles in the infusion line, although I never saw any in there. It hasn't happened this month but I am now aware of the possibility AND I now have the Libre which will warn me before it gets too high!

Sorry this is too long, but hope the statistics are useful and proof positive in favour of a pump!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy B day !  Well done & good numbers


----------



## heasandford (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! We'll all have to write a similar one for the Libre!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2014)

Great results Heasandford. Glad you are getting on so well with it. It'll be time to shop around for your next pump before you can turn around!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! 
I am hoping the Libre may move me on to greater things but I do seem to have a very variable reaction to foods with many ups and downs. Continuing to make adjustments with the help of everyone here!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well done Heasandford, all those figures are going in the right direction  maybe the SD a little high? I am never happy if  I have SD ranges in the 3s, love it in the 1s but rarely achieved, happy with 2s though.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2014)

My control's never been good enough to pay any mind to SDs.  I'd have to shoot myself if I let myself care about them.

Excellent improvement Alison, keep on keeping on!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 30, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> maybe the SD a little high? I am never happy if  I have SD ranges in the 3s, love it in the 1s but rarely achieved, happy with 2s though.



Oh that I could get it lower! Before coming on here I completely stopped trying because no-one could offer any help - I do all the classic things right. I have now improved by tiny amounts, but I do get big highs and lows despite all. Some of us just vary more than others - if I have a major breakthrough I'll let you know!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 30, 2014)

trophywench said:


> My control's never been good enough to pay any mind to SDs.  I'd have to shoot myself if I let myself care about them.



Thanks! Everyone is different, that's why the forum is so helpful.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 30, 2014)

heasandford said:


> Oh that I could get it lower! Before coming on here I completely stopped trying because no-one could offer any help - I do all the classic things right. I have now improved by tiny amounts, but I do get big highs and lows despite all. Some of us just vary more than others - if I have a major breakthrough I'll let you know!



I suppose it is trying to work out what causes so many highs and lows? You are right everyone is different, but can you put them down to anything in particular or maybe discount reasons why not? I know for me my cannulas have always caused absorption problems that would lead to highs, now that I have found a cannula (tenderlink) these are less frequent, my BS average has dropped and my SD is much more consistent. So many variables though to think of, carb/insulin ratios, basal rates, GI in food, exercise, stress, illness.....
Keep going, and keep testing, you are doing great


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 1, 2014)

Oooh er.. just realised that I passed my Anniversary on 20th November without noticing!  
Heasandford I recall we got our pumps within days!



> I love the pump -
> I am surprised how much I love not having to inject - I didn't think I had a problem before, but it makes small adjustments so much more possible.
> 
> I love the remote meter being able to 'speak' to the pump and do it all without touching anything - people think I am using my phone
> ...


I too love it and love the minute adjustments you can make.  As to clothes.... before pump I stopped wearing dresses because I couldn't inject discreetly at table  - had to go to the ladies and hitch the frock up.  Now when I wear a dress I tuck the pump into my cleavage so no probs  BUT I prefer to have it in a pocket, so tend to wear trousers with pockets unless I am going somewhere posh.  I also discovered an old pair of trousers that were very smart and perfectly wearable but had no pockets!  Arghhh!


----------

